
HP’s Ink Subscription Has DRM That Disables Your (HP) Printer Cartridges - mcv
https://www.howtogeek.com/403346/hps-ink-subscription-has-drm-that-disables-your-printer-cartridges/
======
mcv
The bizarre thing about this is that your printer might even refuse to print
with legal, full ink cartridges simply because an online subscription ended.
Seems rather wasteful to me. You certainly can never empty that last
cartridge.

------
JoeAltmaier
That's ok I guess; its what we signed up for.

What I did NOT sign up for is return envelopes lost, replacements disappearing
into the void, ink running out. As a service, it has seriously let me down.

They can't have it both ways. Either I'm subscribing to the ink _and I get the
ink_ , or not.

